# Urflechte nicht nur in Instanzen !



## Minka-Todeswache (26. Juni 2007)

Aloha... die neue hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte nur eben dem Buffed Team bescheid geben... im PC-Games-WoW-Sonderheft mit dem Alchemie-Guide steht, das die Urflechte nur in Instanzen gefunden werden kann...

Das ist soooo nicht ganz richtig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war gestern im Plzgeflecht unterwegs und habe dort 2 Stunden gefarmt... und habe 4 Urflechten aus den Riesen "gekürschnert" (Pflanzenkunde)

Aber eine Frage hätt ich doch mal, für was braucht man die Urflechte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (26. Juni 2007)

Minka-Todeswache schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hätt ich doch mal, für was braucht man die Urflechte ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schau mal hier :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22790


----------



## b1ubb (26. Juni 2007)

trotzdem is es ned falsch

weil GEFUNDEN wurde sie bisher nur in instanzen
alles andere, is einfach nur dropglück oder blümchensammelglück ... 

die richtige urflechte findest halt nur in instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Wega- (28. Juni 2007)

wenn du zuverlässig urflechte außerhalb der instanzen farmen willst musst du nur die baumeilte in skettis klatschen, die geben oft genug welche frei.


----------



## Minka-Todeswache (28. Juni 2007)

-Wega- schrieb:


> wenn du zuverlässig urflechte außerhalb der instanzen farmen willst musst du nur die baumeilte in skettis klatschen, die geben oft genug welche frei.



jo nur als lvl 62 shadow nach sketis ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Juni 2007)

Minka-Todeswache schrieb:


> jo nur als lvl 62 shadow nach sketis ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



probieren geht durch studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrh


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2007)

Minka-Todeswache schrieb:


> Aloha... die neue hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dir ist schon bekannt das zum Teil PC-Games Mitarbeiter hier bei Buffed.de arbeiten oder? Aber 4 St. in zwei Stunden finde ich recht wenig. In zwei Stunden bekomme ich meistens mehr zusammen als aus einer Instanz (ca. 15)


----------



## Cijia (2. Juli 2007)

Minka-Todeswache schrieb:


> jo nur als lvl 62 shadow nach sketis ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gegenfrage: Warum brauchst du mit 62 schon Urflechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wirklich Interesant wird sie eh erst später. In Verbindung mit anderen höhen Kräutern wie Alptraumranke.


----------



## Ceterispar (4. Juli 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bekannt das zum Teil PC-Games Mitarbeiter hier bei Buffed.de arbeiten oder?



... wenn das heißen soll, dass in den Heften alles richtig und 100% ist, ist dem allerdings nicht so.

Die Hefte sind überlicherweise für Leute geschrieben, die ansonsten nicht wirklich im Inet nachschauen, bzw. nicht viel spielen - ist mein Eindruck.

Ich habe das letzte Heft gerade nicht griffbereit, aber es waren mehrere Dinge aufgeführt, die nicht - zu meiner Zufriedenheit - ausreichend ausgeführt waren.

Es mag für viele Leute durchaus interessant sein, dass es diese alternativmöglichkeiten zur INstanz für Urflechte gibt - und wenn dann ein Hinweis kommt, dass Urflechte eben NICHT nur Instanzen zu finden sind, ist dieses sicherlich korrekter als im Heft angegeben.


----------

